# What negatively affects your hunting?



## Dick Monson

Just curious what you think about this?

Ask yourself what negatively affects your hunting?
1
2
3
4
I'd really like to know the top four or so. Women and beer don't count.


----------



## KurtR

1.work
2.Peta hsus and such groups
3.hard winters
4.drought


----------



## Backwater Eddy

1- Vandals
2- Litterbugs
3- poachers
4- Fuel prices


----------



## gunattic

1. bad back
2. a rifle/scope that goes out of adjustment
3. wrong wind (strong from the south, and especially bad if there's sleet, snow, or rain mixed in)
4. too much rain


----------



## gst

1. HSUS gaining any degree of sucess in their agenda to end all hunting.
2. arrogant elitist "sportsmen groups pushing personal agendas that open the door to HSUS to come into our state with their millions to spend on ad campaigns tofurther their agenda to end all hunting.. 
3.arrogant people that think thier ethics are better than anyone elses.
4. arrogant people that think they can tell others what they have to take from the experience to call it hunting
:wink:


----------



## spentwings

:spam:


----------



## Chuck Smith

1. trespassing
2. poaching
3. litter bugs
4. weather


----------



## AdamFisk

For the year 2010,

1. SLOBS - this would include tresspassers, poachers, thieves, the type of guys that downwind you cuz you beat them to the field, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc
2. Lack of access to decent bow hunting ground
3. Hunter numbers = pressure
4. Weather


----------



## barebackjack

People.


----------



## Savage260

1.Lack of access. 
2.People who pay for access.
3.Wind


----------



## Bob Kellam

1. Commercialization of hunting
2. Access issues
3. Resolutions by NDSA, NDFU & NDFB
4. Slob Hunters


----------



## BigDaddy

1. Time
- balancing work, family needs, and travel/scouting time
2. Distance
- my waterfowl spots are too far away to get to quickly. 
3. Access
4. Hunter pressure in prime areas
5. Too many choices
- Building relationships with landowners takes time and effort. The result is that I focus on building relationships to access property for one kind of hunting (waterfowl), meaning that I have less access to high quality private deer and upland land


----------



## averyghg

This is hot topics right?

1) working my butt off all week and paying taxes in this state while trying to scout for the weekend hunt only to see non residents molest every prospect field i have a chance at hunting out of before the weekend even comes


----------



## g/o

Bob Kellam said:


> 1. Commercialization of hunting
> 2. Access issues
> 3. Resolutions by NDSA, NDFU & NDFB
> 4. Slob Hunters


Let's see Bob you own over 5000 acres and commercialization and access are you main problems????????????? Maybe you should just hunt your own property thats what I do. Give me a break!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter

moquitoes,high water,gas prices,road hunters,eqiuptment failure


----------



## duckp

1.Sad farm policies,ie,ethanol/gold fever.
2.Slob hunters.
3.Expense of the various sports.Its near impossible for youngsters to get into say,waterfowling,and that means a dismal future.
4.Gadgetry and 'technical advancements'.Soon my Mojo controls won't work cause someones laser range finder screws up my signals or worse,a game camera startles me while walking in the woods,I grunt like a deer in disgust and,as a result,get hit by a crossgun bolt fired by someone 100 yds away using a ballistic scope calibrated for his 'primitive' weapon.


----------



## barebackjack

duckp,

Hunting is only as expensive as you want to make it.

You gave waterfowling as an example. One doesn't need $10K in decoys, a $1K shotgun and a $5K trailer to kill a stupid duck or goose. A dozen mallard dekes, a shotgun, and a pocketful of shells will kill plenty of ducks.


----------



## Bob Kellam

g/o said:


> Bob Kellam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Commercialization of hunting
> 2. Access issues
> 3. Resolutions by NDSA, NDFU & NDFB
> 4. Slob Hunters
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Bob you own over 5000 acres and commercialization and access are you main problems????????????? Maybe you should just hunt your own property thats what I do. Give me a break!!!!!
Click to expand...

I do Jimmy
I hunt other states also though by choice, Not complaining just stating what I have seen through the windshield.
It doesn't say "what negatively affects you hunting in ND" does it??
Cheers


----------



## duckp

BBJ,
I agree but you forgot waders or a boat or a blind or a call or....Then a license and stamps and...
Here in SoDak we are trying a small scale project whereby kids-or anyone actually-can 'check out' and use decoys and other equipment for a limited time at certain sites but the 'ol days' of a pocket of shells,a single shot and some homemade or cheap decoys just doesn't bring new hunters in.In fact free use of equipment may not.Throw in transportation costs,access issues and it all spells trouble for waterfowling in particular.A single shot and a 'pocket full' works a little re pheasants but not on waterfowl.The basic,simple approach,while true,is only 'true' to us older people with the right background as well.Most young uns today see a different world through their eyes(often urban eyes used to TV hunting Shows and the Internet.)


----------



## Derek Lampert

Gas prices.............


----------



## Savage260

.Gadgetry and 'technical advancements'.Soon my Mojo controls won't work cause someones laser range finder screws up my signals or worse,a game camera startles me while walking in the woods,I grunt like a deer in disgust and,as a result,get hit by a crossgun bolt fired by someone 100 yds away using a ballistic scope calibrated for his 'primitive' weapon.

I am a little confused on this one. You can use a remote control "Mojo" and that is ok, but the guy using a range finder isn't Isn't that using "technical advancements" yourself? oke:

I would tend to agree with BBJ on the waterfowl hunting. I don't have a bunch of decoys, or a $1000 shotgun, or Mojo, or a fancy trailer with a bunch of stickers on it. If a person wants to get into hunting it doesn't take much. I do agree with you that the idiots that spend thousands on all the newest equipment makes things more difficult, but that is what we as adults need to teach the young ones. You don't NEED that crap to hunt and be successful. I always have to laugh, being from Devils Lake, at the people and their "big boy" stickers on all the trucks and trailers coming through town. :rollin:


----------



## indsport

1) Lack of game caused by
2) Lack of habitat caused by
3) Farm policies compounded by 
4) Slob hunters that caused reduction in access

The drastic CRP loss in my area has clearly reduced the wildlife productivity of the landscape. High commodity prices pushed the farmers to remove their acreage from CRP, while the farm bills have failed to make CRP a viable economic alternative to production agriculture. The unintended consequences are loss of habitat and therefore the reduction in wildlife populations not to mention the increased erosion of soils, siltation of wetlands, and increased overland flooding. I noted some wetlands in my area where the surrounding grass was converted to soybeans in recent history (some of the areas had been in idle grassland since the 70's). Now, three years later, there is a ridge of silt almost a foot deep on the edge of the wetlands from the runoff that was not there previously ( I know, I measured it every year). Overland flooding? U bet. As long time township officer, we have had to replace blown out culverts since 2007 that had been in place for a number of years and survived the winter of 96/97 and other big runoff years just fine. Yes, this is anecdotal, yes, it is a small sample size, but taken together, it bodes poorly for the future of wildlife and therefore hunting.


----------



## duckp

Savage,
Don't get me wrong,I'm not unfortunately immune from 'high tech' advancements,its just that IMO its hurting the sports and changing the field and meaning of hunting.Look at your post,on one hand you say its 'cheap and easy' to get into hunting,yet then you go on to talk about laser rangefinders etc.Not cheap and easy at all.
If you guys really believe its cheap and easy,please share with me your techniques with getting youth involved that way.I'll take it to the Board in SoDak cause we will consider and try ideas with merit.We meet again in January.
Back to 'high tech' briefly(if this is high jacking,lets go to PMs or start a new thread.)Do you believe there is a line to draw?Where/how is it drawn if so?In my case it gets easier with age just to give in and go with the flow even though I know true,time tested hunting/woodsmanship skills are affected.On Mojo's for instance,I fought them for years publicly and then as I entered the golden years and started pushing 70,I found they really did help me continue a sport I loved and used that as the way to rationalize/compromise my earlier beliefs.Hypocritical?Sure.
Ditto on my new(older pre HD model)Geovids I purchased last winter.I used the same age/bad eye(retina detachments in both eyes from recoil plus a cataract removal situation with surgury on Dec 1st)situation to justify that.The point is character weakness on my part doesn't mean 'high tech' is good for hunting and it's future.


----------



## duckp

Indsport,
I agree 100% with you.I'm also a township officer here in NE SoDak and see/hear/fear the same things.Great post.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek

Army's that let loose with dozens of rounds as they sweep through an area. 
Guy's that obviously spot you and start hunting towards you anyways.
Vultures letting you do the work while they sit in their trucks and refuse to move out of your line of fire as you work a slough or tree row.
Dangerous people who shouldn't be carrying guns.


----------



## BB

1) seeing all the avery and ghg stickers on 1 out of every 3 trailers...it just puts me a bad mood for some reason
2) Possession limits


----------



## gst

Bob, with 5000 acres of private land to hunt, one would think a few resolutions from 3 ag groups would not be such a negative to your hunting. I do not recall any resolutions that directly interfer with what you want to do on your private land that would negatively affect your hunting. Perhaps you are simply putting your RECREATIONAL wants in front of the path many who look a bit further down the road believe what is best for our entire state and the people that call it home. It appears a few believe these policies are being implemented soley to screw sportsmen over and negatively affect their hunting opportunities ???? Most people believe that even with these policies having existed for decades here in our state, ND has the the best hunting as well as opportunities as most any state in this nation. Some who do look at this with an open mind realize that these policies can exist and hunting can still be what is has been that makes this state the envy of most in the nation in both hunting as well as economic opportunities as well as quality of life.


----------



## mallard

1. The guy's that you took out hunting once or twice that end up hunting the area you took them to every weekend.

2. Roost Busters!

3. Inconciderate hunters, regardless of what license plate they have, that move into the field you are set up in.


----------



## jhegg

Guys like gst, g/o, barebackjack and their ilk.

Jim Heggeness


----------



## barebackjack

Sounds like someone's a sore loser!

Wait, wait, you gonna ask what my connection to HF is again? Just for old times sake? :lol: :roll:


----------



## gst

jhegg said:


> Guys like gst, g/o, barebackjack and their ilk.
> 
> Jim Heggeness


Given the fact you have never met me Jim would you care to expound on how I, a couple of others and our "ilk" negatively affect your hunting? It would be interesting to hear your reasoning.


----------



## mahmoodmahi

I am in 100% agreement with the guys that say you don't need all the gadgets, becuase you don't, money can't replace skill and expirience. apart fromthat my 4 would be
1. not enough public land close to the cities
2. idiots out turkey or firearm deer hunting (who wants to get shot)
3. anti hunting ordinances in the suburbs 
4. being forced to support the NRA out of fear of HSUS and PETA, I dont like any of them, but nobody else will stand uo to the animal rights fanatics


----------



## gst

duckp said:


> BBJ,
> I agree but you forgot waders or a boat or a blind or a call or....Then a license and stamps and...
> Here in SoDak we are trying a small scale project whereby kids-or anyone actually-can 'check out' and use decoys and other equipment for a limited time at certain sites but the 'ol days' of a pocket of shells,a single shot and some homemade or cheap decoys just doesn't bring new hunters in.In fact free use of equipment may not.Throw in transportation costs,access issues and it all spells trouble for waterfowling in particular.A single shot and a 'pocket full' works a little re pheasants but not on waterfowl.The basic,simple approach,while true,is only 'true' to us older people with the right background as well.Most young uns today see a different world through their eyes(often urban eyes used to TV hunting Shows and the Internet.)


Perhaps it is more in the eyes of the people introducing them to hunting ducks. Perhaps it is up to the people introducing them to change that belief. I suppose 4 or 5 robo ducks and a few thousand in decoys and the latest greatest gadget gets more ducks in the pile if that is what is important to these kids, but isn;t that the instant gratification and guaranteed easy success that the person that started this thread blames the demise of hunting on??? I have 3 boys 11 to 15 that have shot many a duck with a single shot 20 gauge, a couple dozen decoys and are more than willing to strip down and wade out and get what they drop if the dog isn't along to do it for them. They are a bit quicker when they have to break the ice to get to the ducks and a little more particular what they shoot ! :wink:

While there are things I would rather not deal with, I must say I do not ever really feel my hunting is negatively impacted as long as I can continue to do so. Things change, change with them, work a little harder and enjoy the fact you still can hunt and enjoy the experience based on what you need yourself to take from it based off the effort you want to put into it despite the efforts of those doing their best to end that. Whining about access issues is a cop out. If one truly wants to put in the effort, you can find access. Maybe not on opening weekend in the best spot at YOUR convenience, but put the effort in and you will be able to enjoy the hunting experience, meet new people and gain insight and access you never knew existed.


----------



## duckp

GST,
Perhaps you miss the point heh?You can introduce your kids via your ways and via your filter of 'hunting' and what works for YOUR kids.How does that apply to kids that don't have parents with 'background'.Enough pounding chests guys and saying 'we did it with single shots so they can too'.Please.
Urging newcomers to 'strip down and wade' really ought to help.Offer something realistic and meaningful or refrain.Please.


----------



## gst

duckp you should perhaps see how many other kids want to come hunting with us when they hear the stories my kids tell. We have "introduced" a number of kids to hunting many different things including ducks and they have had great times and have become hopefully lifelong hunters as a result. These "realistic and meaningful" times will be those hunting experiences they will cherish long into their golden years long after well meaning "I know what is best" sportsmen groups have banned spinning wing decoys, hunting predators with dogs, trapping, ect.....

It was simply pointed out you do not need to go to Cabellas and spend hundreds of dollars to get kids into hunting wether it is ducks or anything else. Perhaps you missed that point. I guess if that is how you believe kids have to be introduced to the hunting heritage to become hunters nowadays perhaps the sport has bigger problems than a handful of HFH operations which have yet to be mentioned as negatively affecting anyones hunting. :wink:


----------



## duckp




----------



## utahhunter1

gst said:


> ,
> While there are things I would rather not deal with, I must say I do not ever really feel my hunting is negatively impacted as long as I can continue to do so. Things change, change with them, work a little harder and enjoy the fact you still can hunt and enjoy the experience based on what you need yourself to take from it based off the effort you want to put into it despite the efforts of those doing their best to end that. Whining about access issues is a cop out. If one truly wants to put in the effort, you can find access. Maybe not on opening weekend in the best spot at YOUR convenience, but put the effort in and you will be able to enjoy the hunting experience, meet new people and gain insight and access you never knew existed.


Hunting is greatly becoming an industry all accross America rather than a sport/tradition. Why would it matter to those who have the money to pay for it and those who make the money off it. For those of us who can not afford it are slowly seeing our family heritage and traditions slowly slipping from our grasps. If it continues like it is I don't believe my children will ever have the hunting opportunites that I have had. There is now way I will ever just roll with the change those making money off of it want.


----------



## Dick Monson

> Hunting is greatly becoming an industry all accross America rather than a sport/tradition. Why would it matter to those who have the money to pay for it and those who make the money off it. For those of us who can not afford it are slowly seeing our family heritage and traditions slowly slipping from our grasps. If it continues like it is I don't believe my children will ever have the hunting opportunites that I have had. There is now way I will ever just roll with the change those making money off of it want.


 Very nicely said. I owe you a beer. :beer:

My list of negatives would be much like Bob stated.
1. Habitat loss. 
2. Commercialization.
3. Apathy on the part of sportsmen.
4. Access. (it's part of commercialization of wildlife)


----------



## g/o

Gee Dick maybe if you plugged the drains on your land and created some wetlands, planted some trees instead of tearing them out put some land into CRP you would have some habitat you could give to public access. Oh thats right you have that little pasture into PLOTS big of you Dick


----------



## Burly1

1. Wind and cold (getting old).
2. Time (or lack thereof).
3. Loss of habitat.
4. Those individuals and groups who would divide sport hunters into different (better or worse) categories, thereby reducing our
united front and giving the anti's more chances to short-circuit our hunting and shooting opportunities.

Truth.
Burl


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is a problem I see.....especially this time of year.

Do you think groups like P & Y or B & C help or hurt?

Here is my take...... I think they are hurting more than helping out with hunting. Because they are the ones putting "scores" on animals. Which leads to commercialization. If you don't think so just look at any area that produces big bucks. That area that is "known" gets guides working in the area, Leasing of land by guides and regular hunters wanting a "spot", etc. Just look at this site....during the deer season all you see is pictures asking..."What do you think it scores?"....or if you tell someone you shot a buck they ask....What is the score?

I think these clubs are a major factor in what is hurting hunting and what is driving hunters apart. Think of it....people will put others down and say you should have passed on that buck because it was only a "120" class buck. when in fact that could be a trophy in the eyes of that one particular hunter.

Sorry I will get off my soap box but I am sick and tired of hearing... What did it score? I would rather hear.... That is one hell of a nice animal....please tell me the story of how you got it.


----------



## Skavdog

Concerning the B/C and scoring issue...In a way I see your point, the competition for the largest antlers is a bit over the top...and areas that produce these big bucks is not accessible to the majority of us regular joe hunters.... but if you look at it another way, say in terms of "catch and release" fishing... maybe its not so bad to let a 120 buck go this year (release) if you or others could see it next year as a 140.... even if we dont have an opportunity to hunt it. But overall, I do agree with the point you made...just trying to see a positive out of it. I guess a question we have to ask is if we were to take a large "book" buck, would we enter it or not? If the answer is yes then they would be supporting the "bigger is best" philosophy that many deer hunters adhere to these days. As for myself, I would probably enter it and Im just guessing here but probably so would the majority of hunters. But you're right, it shouldnt be the size of the antlers that determines the "quality" of the animal or of the hunt. But it does amaze me each time someone says (almost embarassingly) "yeah I got my buck BUT he was just a small one, or he was JUST a 120.


----------



## Chuck Smith

> but if you look at it another way, say in terms of "catch and release" fishing... maybe its not so bad to let a 120 buck go this year (release) if you or others could see it next year as a 140.... even if we dont have an opportunity to hunt it


I am not disagreeing with you one bit here.

But like you stated....people say it embarassingly..... But why is it an embarassment to shoot a nice animal? Is it because of these clubs?


----------



## barebackjack

Chuck,

I dont necesarily disagree with you, but, it is not the clubs in question that put the emphasis on "score".

P&Y and B&C have been around for decades, yet this latest emphasis on "score" is relatively new (and somewhat conveniently coincides with the widespread use of the internet).

Clubs like P&Y and B&C merely provide a method and standard with which to compare animals, and with which to catalog animals. It is up to the individual, how much emphasis is put on score. The individual makes the choice to hunt for a high "score", or not to.


----------



## Skavdog

I think it (emphasis on score) also coincides with the multitude of hunting shows on tv.... As for why people dont "talk up" or take as much pride in a smaller buck than a very large one is that I think it's just human nature to be competitive...and ever since hunting for subsistance dissappeared (decades ago for most anyway) and hunting as sport developed, we adopted our compeitiveness to that arena as well. And of course the "final score" is the measure of the buck's antlers. And that even carries over to shooting a Doe... we always here..."but it was a big Doe"... like shooting a small Doe is a bad thing. I dont know...hunting is strange that way. Respect for the animal, especially a small "insignicant" one, should be the first priority.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I agree that lately you have heard more about "score" or "inches".

But that is where people are losing sight of the real aspect of hunting or hunting heritage. It is about being outdoors, being with friends or family, it is about what all goes into the hunt. Not focusing on the "kill".

Another point I am trying to make is this thread was started to get a jab at the HF operations. But yet most of the comments on this thread did not say high fence. Some listed commercialization. Which is brought on by the emphasis of "score" or "inches".


----------



## Skavdog

Well, there are those who hunt for trophies and those that dont. We all know a few (maybe more) guys who will leave their tag unfilled if not for a wall hanger..and there's nothing wrong with that... that's their perogative. Personally, I like the Sausage too much. Sure it would be nice to have a huge buck on the wall someday, but if not, no big deal. The thing that gets me though, and I know this is really getting off topic now, is the extent to which some people have gone or will go to secure that "big buck". Too much emphasis on getting the big one can lead to people making some bad decisions. When someone loses sight of hunting ethics or game laws in favor of shooting that big buck, then we have problems. I think the competition for the "biggest" drives some of those issues as well.


----------



## barebackjack

Skavdog said:


> I think the competition for the "biggest" drives some of those issues as well.


People have done stupid things to kill a big buck for as long as there have been people, and big bucks.

Poaching and stupid things are nothing new when it comes to big bucks.


----------



## gst

So why then would the author of this thread and his wildlife club sponsor a "big buck contest" that rewards the hunters (even youth hunters) with cash prizes for shooting the biggest buck based off these scores??? Hmmm, you must follow my ethics but I can determine my own. Why doesn't Dick urge their club to sponsor prizes for the best story about an individuals "hunting experience" rather than based soley off how much a buck measures? If it wasn't for the B&C scoring system, where would the demand for prices based on a certain B&C score that Dick and Roger posted on their FC website and claimed is the ruination of FC hunting be? Yet here the Barnes County wildlife club is paying kids cold hard cash for shooting the "biggest" buck. So apparently that is what Dick and his club believes the "hunting heritage" here in ND should be all about.


----------



## GSPMIKE

1. Time (like stated before, Balancing Family, Work and Fun. Too much on my plate)
2. Distance (I hunt mostly 3 hours from home to be with family and friends)
3. Negative, Deceiving, selfish, arrogant, mean, noisy, inconsiderate, messy.....people.
4. Daylight (not enough of it in the fall)

*Now I'm going to step on a soap box here.*

Do to others what you expect them to do to you!
Leave an area in the condition you found it or better!
Its a big world, plenty of room for all of us! *Share!*
If something bothers you, do something about it!
Help people when they are down!
Conserve what we have!
Be Safe!
Introduce Kids and others to outdoor recreation!


----------



## Skavdog

Good points...I would add:
1. October only having 31 days
2. November and how it freezes the ponds too early
3. Summer vacation from school not occuring during Sept, Oct and Nov. (we should change that)
4. And no pheasants in NE North Dak.


----------



## AdamFisk

I'm gonna have to go ahead and once again express my hatred for SLOB hunters....

Thanks you Slob peices of crap, land I've hunted for years is now posted because of your stupidity. What a pleasant surprise to see this evening when scouting for some birds I tell ya. I officially will add ND RIFLE SEASON to my list of negatives...god damn idiots!!!!!!!!!!! :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Dick Monson

Chuck, the reason I started the thread was to see what hunters thought detrimental to hunting, not, as you said, to jab HF. It was never mentioned or implied. The idea of unity at all costs is groundless. We should embrace slob hunters because they are hunters too? I don't think so and neither do most others.
Many wildlife clubs and local businesses too sponsor big buck contests. The clubs hold a vote and go that way. They don't sell anything but do reward the biggest score. IMO that causes needless competition and often cheating as well as creating access issues. It is a shame for kids that they might think they got less of a deer than anyone else. For both clubs and businesses it is a money maker-bars sell drinks, clubs sell tickets and boards- and when money is involved wildlife loses. No different than calling contests or any other wildlife contest.
g/o, your comment is clueless as usual what I do with my land for habitat. You are consistant though. Mine isn't posted.


----------



## zogman

1) Age and Health
2) Fishing
3) Access
4) Pay for access


----------



## Chuck Smith

Dick.... You asked the same question on the HF thread. So how could I not think you were taking a jab.


----------



## bearhunter

SNOW


----------



## AdamFisk

bearhunter said:


> SNOW


Nah, it keeps a lot of the "trash" indoors!!!! :beer:


----------



## D_Hage

bearhunter said:


> SNOW


Did this switch to the thread that positively affects your hunting?


----------



## gst

Dick Monson said:


> Chuck, the reason I started the thread was to see what hunters thought detrimental to hunting, not, as you said, to jab HF. It was never mentioned or implied. The idea of unity at all costs is groundless. We should embrace slob hunters because they are hunters too? I don't think so and neither do most others.
> Many wildlife clubs and local businesses too sponsor big buck contests. The clubs hold a vote and go that way. They don't sell anything but do reward the biggest score. IMO that causes needless competition and often cheating as well as creating access issues. It is a shame for kids that they might think they got less of a deer than anyone else. For both clubs and businesses it is a money maker-bars sell drinks, clubs sell tickets and boards- and when money is involved wildlife loses. No different than calling contests or any other wildlife contest.
> g/o, your comment is clueless as usual what I do with my land for habitat. You are consistant though. Mine isn't posted.


So why then do you post threads advertising the buck contests the BCWC hosts if you are ethically opposed to them? You want to force your ethics onto everyone else in regards to one thing, but stop short of doing it within your own club. Perhaps you should worry more about the "ethics" of your own "wildlife club" before you force your "ethics" onto everyone else.


----------



## hunter52

1. Non Residents
2. Roostbusters
3. Slob hunters
4. lack of respect for locals

I guess I only needed to put in 1 reason, kind of lump all into one!


----------



## Augusta

AdamFisk said:


> I'm gonna have to go ahead and once again express my hatred for SLOB hunters....
> 
> Thanks you Slob peices of crap, land I've hunted for years is now posted because of your stupidity. What a pleasant surprise to see this evening when scouting for some birds I tell ya. I officially will add ND RIFLE SEASON to my list of negatives...god damn idiots!!!!!!!!!!! :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


I would bet anything they were hunters from MN, they pull that line all the time....


----------



## BB

I am going to bet on Resident considering it doesn't appear to be in the devils Lake area (where we all go) based on the terrain in the picture and the guy dated the sign on the Monday following the 2.5 days of chaos also known as the ND firearms deer opener.


----------



## gator_getter

1. FARGO metro area hunters

2. Lack of Time


----------



## Springerguy

1. Lack of access to public lands due to discriminatory NR regulations.

2. Loss of habitat due to agriculture and urban development.

3. High cost of NR fee's and limited time restrictions.

G/O - I find it hard to believe that Dick actually tiles his land and doesn't set aside land for habitat development. After all the banter I hear about "commercialization" of hunting that just doesn't make sense. Unless, of course, the real concern is limiting the number of NR's so there is less competition for hunting on public lands - thus creating an environment where the only means for a NR to hunt is through a commercial operation. I must be missing something.


----------



## Augusta

rd51 said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to go ahead and once again express my hatred for SLOB hunters....
> 
> Thanks you Slob peices of crap, land I've hunted for years is now posted because of your stupidity. What a pleasant surprise to see this evening when scouting for some birds I tell ya. I officially will add ND RIFLE SEASON to my list of negatives...god damn idiots!!!!!!!!!!! :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet anything they were hunters from MN, they pull that line all the time....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to you Augusta; Sometimes it's better to remain silent and thought a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.
Click to expand...

Nice to a see you copied my signature line from the other website. You must be one of those who claims to own all the land that others hunt on. Didn't mean to point you out Ron, by the way, how's the weather tonite in Bemidji MN?


----------



## blhunter3

1.) Tresspassers
2.) People who try to go around any law to claim that they are in the right
3.) Poachers
4.) Pressure and hunter numbers. I'm tired of having to post more and more of our land, because people abuse private roads, tear up fields, and people showing no respect when they get beat to a field, or when you refuse them access to land.


----------



## Augusta

[quote="rd51" I grew up there and know how lots of the residents hunt; lot of road hunting, shooting out of the windows, driving around with the 12 pack on the seat and shoot the pheasants in the ditch and run and grab'em. You have a good life chump.[/quote]
I am sure the locals will welcome you back with open arms..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Bustem36

Augusta said:


> [quote="rd51" I grew up there and know how lots of the residents hunt; lot of road hunting, shooting out of the windows, driving around with the 12 pack on the seat and shoot the pheasants in the ditch and run and grab'em. You have a good life chump.


I am sure the locals will welcome you back with open arms..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:[/quote]

Why cause he tells the truth? No matter what state there are SLOB resident hunters and SLOB non-residents. Sad people lie to themselves and think their residents have no hand in poor hunting practices.


----------



## Augusta

Bustem36 said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="rd51" I grew up there and know how lots of the residents hunt; lot of road hunting, shooting out of the windows, driving around with the 12 pack on the seat and shoot the pheasants in the ditch and run and grab'em. You have a good life chump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the locals will welcome you back with open arms..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Why cause he tells the truth? No matter what state there are SLOB resident hunters and SLOB non-residents. Sad people lie to themselves and think their residents have no hand in poor hunting practices.[/quote]
Thanks for proving my point... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bustem36

Augusta said:


> Bustem36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="rd51" I grew up there and know how lots of the residents hunt; lot of road hunting, shooting out of the windows, driving around with the 12 pack on the seat and shoot the pheasants in the ditch and run and grab'em. You have a good life chump.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the locals will welcome you back with open arms..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why cause he tells the truth? No matter what state there are SLOB resident hunters and SLOB non-residents. Sad people lie to themselves and think their residents have no hand in poor hunting practices.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point... :roll: :roll:[/quote]

How did that prove your point...You bash on Non-res hunters saying they try to kick landowners off there land all the time...which I've had ND residents try to do to me cause I'm a NR. But, they fail to realize that many NRs have great landowner relations and know landowners, property lines, and get permission. Then you call a guy out cause he lives in MN?

YES there are NRs that cause problems and are A holes...But there are many Residents that do the exact same (I know a few myself)...It's on a person to person basis.


----------



## rd51

As far as locals welcoming me back with open arms. What do you know? I have family there and spend lots of time there and not just hunting. I have life long friends that I grew up with that farm and see them quite often, but what would I know. We have pheasants on our property (my brothers and mine; by the way, he lives in Brainerd, MN)and some deer, but they have more deer, so we trade off. As far as me living in Minnesota and someone having to mention my name and residency and thinking they're hurting me, doesn't really bother me. I've never claimed that I'm a current resident of ND. Yes our property is posted and we have had two people prosecuted in the last two years and they were from ND and not locals. When we hunt we invite locals to hunt with us. You guys are great ambassadors, you should work the state bureau tourism and college recruitment. You howl about NR students; what would you have for college sports teams, that people rave about, without those low life NR's. Last time I looked NDSU and UND had one or two ND residents on there football and basketball teams and UND had about the same amount on their hockey team. I have yet to see one you propose a bill to eliminate NR's totally from your great state, until you do, deal with it. Let's see the come backs from you interenet doctors, I can hardly wait. Lay some wisdom on me.


----------



## Augusta

rd51 said:


> As far as locals welcoming me back with open arms. What do you know? I have family there and spend lots of time there and not just hunting. I have life long friends that I grew up with that farm and see them quite often, but what would I know. We have pheasants on our property (my brothers and mine; by the way, he lives in Brainerd, MN)and some deer, but they have more deer, so we trade off. As far as me living in Minnesota and someone having to mention my name and residency and thinking they're hurting me, doesn't really bother me. I've never claimed that I'm a current resident of ND. Yes our property is posted and we have had two people prosecuted in the last two years and they were from ND and not locals. When we hunt we invite locals to hunt with us. You guys are great ambassadors, you should work the state bureau tourism and college recruitment. You howl about NR students; what would you have for college sports teams, that people rave about, without those low life NR's. Last time I looked NDSU and UND had one or two ND residents on there football and basketball teams and UND had about the same amount on their hockey team. I have yet to see one you propose a bill to eliminate NR's totally from your great state, until you do, deal with it. Let's see the come backs from you interenet doctors, I can hardly wait. Lay some wisdom on me.


Internet is spelled i-n-t-e-r-n-e-t....Dr. Augusta....... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bad Dog

1) Loss of habitat - seeing wetlands drained, grass being turned over, etc.


----------



## People

1. What has been affecting my hunting the most is others walking the land I have permission long before sunup. I was told how to solve that. Yes it is nonviolent but very effective. 
2. Land owners who do not allow hunting on their land. I cannot blame a guy for stating I cannot hunt on their land. It is their land, but when there are what looks to be over 100 deer on that land. I am sure that person has issues with the deer eating his profits. The fix for number 1 also works great on this one also.
3.	The (hunters) who litter or have to drive everywhere to get deer. I think it was three years ago I watched a deer bed down from well outside my effective range. A hour or so a pickup drove the field and this deer never jumped up. At this point I did not know if it had left or not. I was not seeing anything where I was, so I was going to hit that spot. I walked back to the car then drove over to the access point to that public no driving field. I walked probably well over a mile to get to that spot the deer was. It was the smallest buck I had ever saw. That buck did not move while that pickup drove within 30 yds of him. Granted me walking on the same road and looking for him made a different story. I shoot doe's so he was safe. I continued to walk all of the land to a point I could get a good view to see deer. Sitting at almost on the top of a little hill I spotted a buck that had to be the biggest I have ever seen. He was close, a quick range told me he was just over 200yds. This was all he could stand and he got up and ran off. I have always wondered what a real monster buck does during the hunting season and I found out that day.
4.	Non shooters. The ones who only fire less than a box of ammo a year and think they are ready to shoot at deer that are 100yds out. I have watched so many (Hunters) work the bolt like true champion brass makes. I can see them missing with my scope. Sometime they kill it and walk to where they think it is and they are only a few yards to a few dozen yards away from the deer and I do not know if they cannot see them or not. I wonder how many deer I could shoot when others are shooting at them. This is the group that will tell you they shot their deer at hundreds of yards out. The ones if you tell them those trees are 500yds out they can look at it all day and never understand 500yds. 
5.	The ones that have to stop to see what you are looking at even though you know they do not have permission to hunt on that land. I know you can not stop others from looking, but the amount of those who stop and then go around to try to get it before you is amazing.

Things that make me the happiest. Spotting game from some vantage point and then getting it before someone else does. Especially the number 5 ones.


----------



## jhegg

> jhegg wrote:Guys like gst, g/o, barebackjack and their ilk.
> 
> Jim Heggeness
> 
> Given the fact you have never met me Jim would you care to expound on how I, a couple of others and our "ilk" negatively affect your hunting? It would be interesting to hear your reasoning.


Reasoning? OK - you asked for it.
Your "ilk" support high fence "hunting". Of course, you call it "hunting" even though it is nothing more than shooting an animal in a pen. Wow!- what a hunting experience. Non-the-less, you chose to classify it as "harvesting" a domestic animal when people like me complain about you calling it hunting. What a joke! They are "wild game" animals when you sell to your clients the opportunity shoot them in a pen, but they area "domestic animals" when we complain about the lack of "fair chase" elements in your so called "hunts". What is it that you do not understand about how disgusting I find your supported activities?
Jim


----------



## gst

Okaaaaay then.


jhegg said:


> They are "wild game" animals when you sell to your clients the opportunity shoot them in a pen, but they area "domestic animals" when we complain about the lack of "fair chase" elements in your so called "hunts". What is it that you do not understand about how disgusting I find your supported activities?
> Jim


Jim, you really have to give up on this obessesion you have with me being involved in this industry. I'm not. No "clients" no "hunts" no "domestic animals" other than cattle and horses, oh yeah, a dog and a couple of cats.

I just do not like arrogant jackasses forcing their elitist ethics onto everyone else and telling them what they have to take from an experience for it to be hunting based on their egos and ideologies. Plain and simple. And when they lie and open the door to anti hunting groups and actually support their involvement to acheive their agenda, well you know, we been down that path before and it seems as if the people of this state realized this and have spoken on it as well. So will you actually listen to them, and drop this issue, or continue on your "I know what is best for hunting so shutup and do what we say" crusade? Either way please drop this fallacy you maintain of my involvement in a HFH operation. It like so many other of your claims on this issue simply was not and is not true.


----------



## processedin

weather
time
work


----------



## taykem

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People this is not a soap opera, it doesn't have to be so dramatic it was a simply titled thread. What negatively affects your hunting? Why is it on every single mother loving topic it becomes a pissing contest!!!!!!! Chill out folks. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman

taykem said:


> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People this is not a soap opera, it doesn't have to be so dramatic it was a simply titled thread. What negatively affects your hunting? Why is it on every single mother loving topic it becomes a pissing contest!!!!!!! Chill out folks. :beer: :thumb:


Good to see you revived a topic that has the potential to actually make people think. I think what negatively affects our hunting changes through the years. I see the original post had 1, 2, 3, and 4 places to list our top choices.
1. The new age commercial hunting
2. Loss of habitat = lower populations of wildlife
3. Higher prices of ammo, guns, camping equipment, gas
4. Old age. :******: but growing old is better than the alternative.

Sooooooooo now I debate not for myself, but for the future of hunting, for the future of wildlife, for those who don't have the bucks to access the pay to play, and for the second amendment. I think if you chuck arrows or lead your some of the best people America has. Most of us that are on here as sportsmen and not another special interest all want the same thing. It's to bad we all see different paths to the same outcome.


----------



## Plainsman

Plainsman said:


> taykem said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People this is not a soap opera, it doesn't have to be so dramatic it was a simply titled thread. What negatively affects your hunting? Why is it on every single mother loving topic it becomes a pissing contest!!!!!!! Chill out folks. :beer: :thumb:
Click to expand...

Good to see you revived a topic that has the potential to actually make people think. I think what negatively affects our hunting changes through the years. I see the original post had 1, 2, 3, and 4 places to list our top choices.
1. The new age commercial hunting
2. Loss of habitat = lower populations of wildlife
3. Higher prices of ammo, guns, camping equipment, gas
4. Old age. :ticked: but growing old is better than the alternative.

Sooooooooo now as an old geezer who has more access than I can ever hunt I debate not for myself, but for the future of hunting, for the future of wildlife, for those who don't have the bucks to access the pay to play, and for the second amendment. I think if you chuck arrows or lead your some of the best people America has. Most of us that are on here as sportsmen ( not one of the camouflaged as a sportsman special interest guys) all want the same thing. It's to bad we all see different paths to the same outcome. 
It's not the non resident from Minnesota that messed up Minnesota. It's other interests that have destroyed the waterfowl hunting in that state. I spoke this fall with some guys (non residents) that I liked very much. They don't see that we are crowded. It's all perspective. I think we were very crowded just a few short years ago. They don't think so because they are coming from a state that is much more crowded. Perspective, perspective, perspective. So I think we just rationally explain our position. Instead of complaining ask them to do more freelance and less pay. It's pay hunting that's taking the sport away from the kids and the poor. I don't remember the year, but one year we had about the same or slightly more non residents than residents. Explain that if we do restrict numbers it has nothing to do with us not enjoying their company in the field. It has to do with the further north you are and the more pressure on the birds the sooner they leave. Explain that it's not that we have anything against them, but we want a quality hunt, and we want them to have a quality hunt. If that means a super hunt every other year instead of a so so hunt every year ------- well that's what I would go for. Screw the modern commercial hunter and take a non resident hunting with you.


----------



## Plainsman

> taykem"]STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People this is not a soap opera, it doesn't have to be so dramatic it was a simply titled thread. What negatively affects your hunting? Why is it on every single mother loving topic it becomes a pissing contest!!!!!!! Chill out folks. :beer: :thumb:


Good to see you revived a topic that has the potential to actually make people think. I think what negatively affects our hunting changes through the years. I see the original post had 1, 2, 3, and 4 places to list our top choices.
1. The new age commercial hunting
2. Loss of habitat = lower populations of wildlife
3. Higher prices of ammo, guns, camping equipment, gas
4. Old age. :******: but growing old is better than the alternative.

Sooooooooo now as an old geezer who has more access than I can ever hunt I debate not for myself, but for the future of hunting, for the future of wildlife, for those who don't have the bucks to access the pay to play, and for the second amendment. I think if you chuck arrows or lead your some of the best people America has. Most of us that are on here as sportsmen ( not one of the camouflaged as a sportsman special interest guys) all want the same thing. It's to bad we all see different paths to the same outcome. 
It's not the non resident from Minnesota that messed up Minnesota. It's other interests that have destroyed the waterfowl hunting in that state. I spoke this fall with some guys (non residents) that I liked very much. They don't see that we are crowded. It's all perspective. I think we were very crowded just a few short years ago. They don't think so because they are coming from a state that is much more crowded. Perspective, perspective, perspective. So I think we just rationally explain our position. Instead of complaining ask them to do more freelance and less pay. It's pay hunting that's taking the sport away from the kids and the poor. I don't remember the year, but one year we had about the same or slightly more non residents than residents. Explain that if we do restrict numbers it has nothing to do with us not enjoying their company in the field. It has to do with the further north you are and the more pressure on the birds the sooner they leave. Explain that it's not that we have anything against them, but we want a quality hunt, and we want them to have a quality hunt. If that means a super hunt every other year instead of a so so hunt every year ------- well that's what I would go for. Screw the modern commercial hunter and take a non resident hunting with you. Soooooo here is to all of you resident and nonresident. :thumb:


----------



## 6162rk

human greed affects everyone more than anything


----------



## Plainsman

6162rk said:


> human greed affects everyone more than anything


Yes, and if we are honest men we know we all have to fight it every day. Often we loose, but tomorrow is another day. :thumb: Although with all the fighting over current measure 5 in North Dakota I have to ask myself if it's greedy to want 5% or is it more greedy not to be satisfied with 95%? Is it greedy to want any, or is it greedy of the oil not to mitigate their destruction? I'm one of those drill baby drill, but I don't worship money. I have this song I like. It's in one of the vehicles somewhere. I think the name is "Your Not MY God" The guy talks about money, drugs, fame etc. When it comes to money the words are "a little sure feels good, a lot is not enough". Kind of rings a bell doesn't it? Then the chorus is "you are not my God, you are not the one I will walk with in the end, I see your evil grin". I fear some of our politicians that we call conservative are simply money worshipers. 
Were close to deer season now guys. Good hunting and shoot straight. :thumb:


----------



## Bobm

cattail fuzz ( private joke)

health problems

distance I live from North Dakota or anywhere there are huntable bird populations with public access


----------



## walleyecandy

1- entitled hunters think they have open access to every acre of private ground just because they bought a stamp and pay $12 a year in taxes towards hunting. 
2- poachers, whether they be shiners or game hogs.
3- (since I own ground )-having people show up expecting access to ground in their $50k trucks that whine when I say 'no, you can earn your permission'... physical labor wouldn't kill you. 
4- watching the next generation pi$$ away their future by not listening long enough to learn. Including government laws putting money ahead of realistic futures for kids.

Out of state hunters are a problem? 
Expensive gear?
No access? 
Competition? 
Gas prices? 
Really? !?

I don't understand how people can say some of that when they work 34-40 hour weeks when if you WANT or NEED 'stuff' or more opportunities -go get another job or earn your way into premo ground. I have a wife and kids-I work long miserable hours because I want to hunt our of state and have cool gadgets! Work hard-take care of responsibilities -play hard (or sit back and relax).


----------



## walleyecandy

I will revise my statement a little :

The general public is entitled to hunt public ground-not private land. That's the owner of the property's prerogative to allow access. Period.

I've noticed numerous times that after being denied access to private land -if you say 'alright, thanks anyway'.... I have literally had owners change their minds and say ok, go ahead! Speaks volumes on how arrogant and entitled the previous hunters were...

If anyone wants to deny out of state hunters the opportunity to hunt- they should have to make up the difference by paying higher license fees. And add to that-the loss of income to the gas stations, hotel/motels, restaurants, state taxed items, exc.... Out of staters pay a lot to come visit -if you want to live on an island that is shut off from the rest of the world so you can keep your resident ducks and deer; then do that..

It really comes down to : I'm sick of listening to people whine and squeal, but do nothing else... Go contribute something-then expect a return.

You go to work because you get paid for it-but a lot of people think that if they buy a license, it supposedly entitles them to limits of wildlife. .. it does not. They call those places -Grocery Stores. You pay for the opportunity- you earn chances.


----------



## Plainsman

I only have slight disagreement with you walleyecandy.



> That's the owner of the property's prerogative to allow access. Period.


I agree, but like arrogant hunters there are also arrogant landowners. If they or their family hunt I understand completely. If they don't hunt at all, but take subsidies I do think they owe the public access to public owned animals. Not if they have livestock present, not close to their house, but land that hunters will not hurt or cause any problems. In turn the hunters should have complete respect. The world is getting smaller so we need to learn to give and take.



> I've noticed numerous times that after being denied access to private land -if you say 'alright, thanks anyway'.... I have literally had owners change their minds and say ok, go ahead! Speaks volumes on how arrogant and entitled the previous hunters were...


I have had that happen. Most times if it's posted I don't ask. It's like selling candy for Boy Scouts. I was always poor at it because I didn't like to bother people. I also don't want to run into a bad landowner that makes me think ill of all landowners. I just avoid a situation that could be bad.



> If anyone wants to deny out of state hunters the opportunity to hunt- they should have to make up the difference by paying higher license fees.


I don't want to limit out of state to just be a jerk. I like visiting with out of state folks. I would however limit the number of hunters both in and out of state for waterfowl much like we do deer. Not out of spite, but to give a better hunting experience to all and reduce pressure on the birds. We raise them, the south winters them, but everyone shoots them. Out of state hunters need to understand that it isn't something against them. So now we get to the question: should out of state hunters have just as much right to a license as residents? If we think so we would be the only state in the nation. I put quality of hunting before money. I hope fellow outdoorsmen both resident and non resident agree. As of late it hasn't been a problem. I remember a few years ago when there was 36K resident hunters and 33K non resident. Would there be a real problem setting that at 30K which would not limit non residents today, it just would keep it from expanding to where there are more of them than us. Many don't think we are crowded, but it's all about perspective. When I started it was not often you heard another gun shot. Lets not put money first.

The heritage of American hunting should not turn into a business that restricts it to the rich. It should be something enjoyed by anyone who wants to participate. A man making $250K can hunt anywhere he wants, but I don't think a man making $20K should be looked down upon and denied hunting opportunities. To many things are already that way. Lets save something.


----------



## walleyecandy

I'm not sure I agree with the idea that if the landowner doesn't hunt- that they should let someone. .. That's a slippery slope- if you are forced to let someone hunt because you received some form of subsidies, then whats to stop a tax paying individual from getting a list of welfare recepiants and using their yards to feed his livestock?

It's not a great analogy. ...but you get my drift.

If the farmer took money for depredation or something of that nature -they yes someone should hunt the problem animal, but who? Who has the rights to that animal?

I don't see wildlife as public property -they are free, like rain or sunshine or air.... You take possession of an animal after it dies.

I don't sympathize with anyone who says they can't afford to hunt... I've been broke-you can always hunt, but the bells and whistles may not be there. If you only make $20k a year- that's by choice, or you are very young and not qualified to do much yet! No offense to the old or disabled intended at all.... But healthy working age people -especially in North Dakota -have no reason to be making any less than $40k (oil rigs!), I know guys making over $100k and two making over $200k. It is not easy money but welfare isn't enough to live on either. ...

I cannot remember the last week I did not work at minimum 50 hours- a lot of the time my average is 60-70 hours a week. Why can't people get another job? I hire seasonal help at $15 an hr cash- more if you drive truck... They make good $ quickly! 10-15 hrs a day times 4 days is $600-900...


----------



## walleyecandy

My original reply was- what affected my hunting, or my attitude towards entitled public with hunting licenses....


----------



## Plainsman

> I'm not sure I agree with the idea that if the landowner doesn't hunt- that they should let someone. .. That's a slippery slope- if you are forced to let someone hunt because you received some form of subsidies, then whats to stop a tax paying individual from getting a list of welfare recepiants and using their yards to feed his livestock?


I would never ask that they be forced. It would have to be voluntary, but if people support them I just think being hospitable is the right thing to do.



> I don't see wildlife as public property -they are free, like rain or sunshine or air.... You take possession of an animal after it dies.


That's perhaps a better definition. I think that's how the state defines it. I guess I picked up the idea of public property from the wildlife law enforcement class and workbook. I'll have to look up the wording there again if I can still find that old book.



> I don't sympathize with anyone who says they can't afford to hunt...


I don't sympathize with those who buy a case of beer every other day, but say they can't afford it. Or smoke, or go to the casino. I do however know some people very well that can pay for a license, but they can't pay to get on land, they have to share a ride with someone else etc. I would not want to see things become like out at Mott where it's a $100 per gun per day. Heck I can't afford that.



> I cannot remember the last week I did not work at minimum 50 hours-


Same here, but not year around. Only in the busy summer May through August summer season. Oh, and a few years February and March, further south.

We are advancing technologically, but not socially. We can land space craft on asteroids now, but were not as friendly towards one another.


----------



## walleyecandy

I really try to give people the benefit of the doubt and assume most people are by and large-good people. .. But every year it gets harder and harder to believe! Look at the white house...who are the majority of voters? For the record -it's not the color that bothers me, it's the religion on encouragement to not work.

I don't get a lot of time off- so when I do, I go to the best lake I know of or apply for tags wherever I want to hunt. I haven't even had a chance to shoot a pheasant behind my dog yet- shooting them while combining isn't fair chase in my opinion. And road hunting is for lazy people -I get out and scare pheasants away from the road any chance I get.

Isn't it interesting that some people can't afford to hunt but they never run out of beer and cigarettes.... $100 a day seems like a lot but if you really only have a day or two and you want quality. ... I guess I have had days where I would have gladly paid $100 to get any opportunities at anything. Even fishing!

I feel bad for those who truly can't afford to hunt but they can't be self induced reasons -I will show them cheap easy ways to enjoy hunting or fishing. Or places to work to get ahead of bills so they can afford to play. I'm trying hard to sugar coat my opinion on how some people are still assuming that they are entitled to hunt/fish/play for free anywhere, anyway they please. ... I still don't believe that farmers should have to let anyone do anything -it has to continue being their choice to allow hunting, or private ground isn't private. And by looking at the white house -the majority of people are not going to take care of the farmer's land... 10% will but 90% will not.


----------

